# Colorado River Basin 10 day forecasts for April



## GeoRon (Jun 24, 2015)

I will be dumping here on this thread basin forecasts generated from data provide by the Colorado Basin River Forecast Center.

The graphs detail the flow of the last 10 days and the forecast flow of the next ten days. Also included are past precipitation and future forecast of precipitation. Temperatures are included as both regional past and future Fahrenheit degrees and freezing elevation.

I activated today automated updating of SWE, WYTD precip and basin flow percents of average.


----------



## GeoRon (Jun 24, 2015)

*April 2, 2019*

Added two week trend in units per day (nearest integer) for percents of average SWE(green), WYTD(blue), and flow(black).


----------



## GeoRon (Jun 24, 2015)

*April 3, 2019*

Working on putting the statistical "Norm"(50% probablity line). Not there yet but I'm not allowed to leave this box blank.


----------



## GeoRon (Jun 24, 2015)

*April 4, 2019*

A kool thing about the data provide by the Colorado Basin River Forecast Center is "Validation". 

This attached report integrates with a daily flow report on the Down River website. Anyway, by accessing via symbol "3" in the hypermatrix a hydrograph will appear from the CBRFC.

Since I'm just killing time, at the top of this hydrograph is an option called something like "Validation". Clicking on Validation presents a really kool graphic which defines their predicted flows going backward overtime. Yesterdays, vs the day before vs the day before in different colors. Soooo, how good is the forecast center doing, well they spill there guts so that you will know.


----------



## wack (Jul 7, 2015)

did you listen to the Colorado Basin Water Supply Webinar today. Tons of great info about upcoming predictions of levels in specific basins with good supporting graphics.


----------



## GeoRon (Jun 24, 2015)

It was such a beautiful day here on the front range that I was out for a mountain bike ride. Nice ride but bummer I missed it. This is the link to register for the webinars for other people who might be interested.

https://www.cbrfc.noaa.gov/news/wswebinar2019.html


----------



## GeoRon (Jun 24, 2015)

*April 5, 2019*

Experimenting with printing "letter" size to see if it will open on a cell phone. When plotted full size(A1 paper) the graphic will not open on smart phone.


----------



## GeoRon (Jun 24, 2015)

*April 9, 2019*

I've got ideas on how to make this mobile phone compatible. But for now.....


----------



## GeoRon (Jun 24, 2015)

*April 11, 2019*

April 11, 2019


----------



## GeoRon (Jun 24, 2015)

*April 12, 2019*

April 12, 2019


----------



## GeoRon (Jun 24, 2015)

*April 15, 2019*

April 15, 2019


----------



## kayakfreakus (Mar 3, 2006)

Thanks for posting these, I appreciate it.


----------



## GeoRon (Jun 24, 2015)

*April 16, 2019*

April 16, 2019


----------



## GeoRon (Jun 24, 2015)

*April 17, 2019 and thank you kayakfreakus*

Thank you kayakfreakus,

To a great extent your appreciation results in posting such as is the subject of this thread.

I have minor sponsorship for my postings on the Down River Equipment website for reports that I maintain daily(updated as their time permits). 

That report presents a detailed accounting/status of current river/snow pack/meteorological conditions.

My new project is forward looking; using predictions of future flow as best available models allow and interacting that data with all current conditions. (The models of the NWSs' River Forecast Centers vary by region, for many, many, many reasons. As time permits I(they) will explain.) 

Very forward looking I plan beyond a week to ten day prognosis to a multi-month outlook as the NWS/RFC's will permit me to download. These downloads and presentations will be specific to river runner usefulness.

There is a delicate balancing of value versus "WTF" with regard to the report I'm currently posting on this thread or on the DRE website. Hey, are these graphic just out of the realm of understanding by us common river runners????

The more public "thank yous" such as yours then the more stimulus I receive to achieve perhaps an objective to translate undecipherable data into something we can all use.

I have received many PM's similar to your appreciation. So thank you for going public and saying "Thank you".

Your thumbs up is appreciated very much,
Ron


----------



## GeoRon (Jun 24, 2015)

*April 18, 2019*

April 18, 2019


----------



## GeoRon (Jun 24, 2015)

*April 19, 2019*

April 19, 2019


----------



## MNichols (Nov 20, 2015)

I'll echo the "Thank You" !! Good information, all of it !


----------



## GeoRon (Jun 24, 2015)

*April 20, 2019 and thank you MNichols.*

Thank you MNichols,

Without your response and note of appreciation this thread and subject matter will sink into the obscurity of statistical disinterest. That is how the ranking system of forums such as Mtn Buzz prioritizes postings. But, perhaps, that is a suited future for such a detailed subject matter considering that my favorite response to the meaning of all this data was, "Hey dude, don't matter, I'm go'in boat'in." 

In my heart, having boated most of my life in squirt boats in the Grand Canyon, rafts at high water in Cataract Canyon to the pleasure of rain forest rivers of north-northwest and beyond on many continents; I knew what that meant. Just go do'it.

Anyway, I'm working on adding northern and north western rivers to the geographic array of hydrograph forecasts. Actually, I'm working on a lot of ideas of assimilating data from many sources and presenting them in some form of graphical coherence for boaters. Ideas and encouragement are always appreciated. 

Again, thank you MNichols.


----------



## 2tomcat2 (May 27, 2012)

Yes, a lot of us just go do it...but so nice to have the graphics and understanding about the cycles our much loved rivers experience through time.


Thank you for all your work, greatly appreciated!


----------



## wack (Jul 7, 2015)

I appreciate as well. We're trying to guess the deerlodge guage for 5/14 so your forecasts are helpful


----------



## GeoRon (Jun 24, 2015)

*April 21, 2019*

Thank you wack and 2tomcat2,

Probably an appropriate time to express my appreciation to the River Forecast Centers of the National Weather Service from which I sourced the data. While they did not provide an easy format to work with; with enough "if", "and" and "but" programming, it was decipherable. Of course, the River Forecast Centers got a lot of their river and snow-pack status information from the USGS and USDA.


----------



## GeoRon (Jun 24, 2015)

*April 22, 2019*

I've figured out how to poach forecast data for the MF Salmon, Salmon Whitebird and Oregon rivers. New twisted logic formats require new programming so it will take a day or two or more to put the new forecast hydrographs into place.


----------



## Bleugrass (Feb 5, 2018)

Appreciate the regular updates, @GeoRon. We're launching a family trip at Loma on 5/11 and I am grateful for all relevant information.


----------



## GeoRon (Jun 24, 2015)

*April 23, 2019*

Thanks Bleugrass. Looks like great water for your trip.


----------



## portermoab (Sep 20, 2017)

Thanks GeoRon. These are excellent. Question/request- any chance you could throw the Colorado River Cisco gauge on the list for the Moab daily run?


----------



## GeoRon (Jun 24, 2015)

*April 24, 2019*

I added the Cisco gage for the specific interest of portermoab and interest in the Moab Daily. I also have begun to add the Cisco gage to the flow report. 

If anyone has specific links of significance for the Colorado below Westwater I'd appreciate it and add them to the Hypermatrix of the Flow Report that I generate pretty much daily.


----------



## GeoRon (Jun 24, 2015)

*April 25, 2019*

April 25, 2019


----------



## RidgeLivin (Apr 25, 2019)

This is great. Thank you!


----------



## GeoRon (Jun 24, 2015)

*April 26, 2019*

April 26, 2019


----------



## GeoRon (Jun 24, 2015)

*April 27, 2019*

April 27, 2019


----------

